# WC to SP



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there a water column to static pressure formula? Are the two even interchangeable?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Static pressure is expressed as the difference between inside and outside air pressure in inches of water column (wc), and is measured with a manometer.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/hydrostatic-pressure-water-d_1632.html

http://extension.usu.edu/files/publications/factsheet/Ag_poultry_Vent_03.pdf

Hope this helps

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting late actually, what I'm looking for is a squirrel cage fan that will supply 2 inches WC, most if not all are listed CFM by static pressure.

Output far as CFM will have to be adjusted at a later date either with a variable speed fan or blocking part of the inlet off.


----------

